# ISPConfig3 und Active Directory mail_user



## brandonthomas (10. Dez. 2009)

Hallo lieber Forum-

ich möchte ISPConfig3 verwenden hauptsächlich um die Websites und FTP Usern einer Firma mit verschiedene Länderspezifische Sites zu verwalten-  Das klappt ja eigentlich ganz gut soweit-  

Ich hatte aber noch die Idee meine virtuelle mailuser aus der Active Directory zu holen - das heisst stets mit dem ISPConfig mail_user und mail_forwarding abzugleichen.  Gibt es hiermit vielleicht schon Erfolge?

Gruß, Brandon


----------



## brandonthomas (11. Dez. 2009)

Die Daten kann ich komfortable aus der AD exportieren per Skript.

Es sieht so aus, als ob ich 'nur' einen Insert machen müsste in ISPConfigs sys_datalog, in der richtige formatierung- stimmts?  

Den Export müsste ich vorher mit den bestehenden Daten ableichen, um zu wissen ob eine Update / Insert überhaupt notwendig ist.

Vielleicht könnte ich aber auch die Datensätze direkt an mail_user_edit.php geben?


----------



## brandonthomas (11. Dez. 2009)

datalog ist vielleicht falsch- wie syncronisieren sich die DB's bei multiserver? digging...


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2009)

Beim multiserver verbindet sich der slave mit dem Master und zieht alle Einträge aus dem datalog des masters deren datalog_id > der ID im Feld "updated" des eintrages der servers in der server tabelle des masters ist.


----------



## brandonthomas (15. Dez. 2009)

aha, danke für die Infos.  Damit ist aber der Master-Server noch nicht updated- was vielleicht auch egal sein könnte- macht das so Probleme?

Könnte ich einen Hinweis bekommen über das  Format des "data" Feldes in sys_datalog?

danke(!) und Gruß, Brandon


----------



## Till (16. Dez. 2009)

Wieso master nicht geupdated? Auf dem slave können niemals mehr einträge als auf dem master sein, da slaves niemals ein eigenes Interface haben dürfen und dort auch manuaell niemals Änderungen an der DB durchgeführt werden dürfen.


----------

